# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Gökçek'in MOSSAD ile diyaloğu!

## bozok

*Gökçek'in MOSSAD ile diyaloğu!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/01/2009* 



Ertuğrul üzkök, Melih Gökçek’in yeniden aday gösterilmesini incelerken, *“Gökçek bu kudreti nereden alıyor? Arınç gibi bir ağabeylik gücü yok. Kemal abi gibi tarikat gücü desen yok. Eşinin başı açık. Kılıçdaroğlu’na karşı savaşı kaybetmiş, başı gözü yarılmış. Başbakan, o kudretli tek adam, kapısında süründürmüş, onu istemediğini her halinden belli etmiş. Ama iş karar noktasına gelince, elini tutup kamuoyunun karşısına geçmiş ve ‘Melih kardeşimizle birlikte yürüyeceğiz’ demiş”* diye ifadeler kullandı. 

*üzkök, Gökçek’in kudretini nereden aldığını en az benim kadar biliyor* *fakat açıklamıyor.* 

***

Melih Gökçek’in kudretini nereden aldığı, 2006 yılının Temmuz ayında bu sütunda altı gün üstüste çıkan yazılarda incelenmiştir. Hatırlatalım. 

3 Temmuz 2006 tarihli ve* “MOSSAD ile Glocal diyalog!”** başlıklı ilk yazıda şu bilgileri vermişiz: 

“Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in ev sahipliğinde *’The Glocal Forum’* tarafından düzenlenen* 5. Glokalizasyon Konferansı*, *‘medeniyetler buluşması’* ve *‘dinlerarası diyalog’* ana fikirleri ile tanıtıldı. 
Saadet Partisi Genel Başkanı Recai Kutan, Glokal Forum Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı *David Kimche*’nin,* ‘İsrail Gizli Servisi MOSSAD’ın ikinci başkanlığına kadar yükselmiş ünlü bir istihbaratçı olduğunu’* belirtti. Kutan, Glokal Forum Başkanı *Uri Safir*’in de, *‘MOSSAD’ın en önemli adamlarından biri olduğunu’* söyledi. Kutan, *’İsrail Filistin’i yakıp yıkarken, iki MOSSAD ajanı yönetimindeki bir kuruluşa en büyük destek veriyorlar. Milli görüş gömleğini çıkardılar. Bu utanç verici duruma düştüler’* diye konuştu.

MOSSAD’ın eski ikinci başkanı David Kimche de* ‘Türkiye’nin, ılımlı İslam’ın en hayranlık duyulan temsilcisi olduğunu’* söyleyerek *‘Ilımlı İslam’* *kavramının arkasında kimin bulunduğunu* itiraf etmiş oldu!” 

***

4 Temmuz 2006’da ise *“Gökçek’in ajan konuğu David Kimche kimdir?”** başlığı altında devam etmişiz:

“Lübnan’da İngilizce olarak yayımlanan The Daily Star gazetesinin 04 Ağustos 2004 tarihli sayısında, *Kamran Karadağ* imzasıyla yayınlanan haberde aynen şöyle deniliyor: 

‘Kürt-İsrail temaslarının tarihi iyi belgelenmiştir. 1960’ların ortalarında direk Kürt liderlerle ilişkiler, İsrail’in Orta Doğu adamı, eski MOSSAD yetkilisi David Kimche tarafından kurulmuştur.’

Gazeteci Hasan Cemal, Kudüs’e giderek İzak Rabin ve Weizman ile görüştü. Görüşmede David Kimche’nin de bulunduğu İnternet sitelerinde yazıldı. Hasan Cemal, 9 Eylül 1993 tarihli yazısında *‘İsrailli bir üst düzey yetkili’ye atfen, ‘İsrail Kürt devletine karşıdır. Barış suyu projesini geliştirelim. Türk Cumhuriyetleri’nde ortak yatırım yapalım. Stratejik ortak olalım’* gibi mesajlar verdi. 

Bu yetkili 1960’lardan beri Barzani ve Talabani’ye silah ve para yardımı yapan, ayrıca Peşmergelere askeri eğitim veren David Kimche idi!” 

***

5 Temmuz 2006’da *“Yahudileri öldüren Yahudiler ve Gökçek’in konuğu”* başlığı altında şimdi İsrail vatandaşı olan Irak Yahudisi *Naeim Giladi*’nin anılarına yer vermişiz: 

“1940 yılının sonundan, 1952’ye kadar, İngiliz Gizli Servisi’nin organizasyonu ile Irak’taki Yahudilere yönelik saldırılar sonucunda 125 bin Yahudi Irak’tan İsrail’e göç etti. Bu olaylar sırasında David Kimche, İngiliz Gizli Servisi adına Irak’ta çalışıyordu. Yahudilerin öldürülmesi eylemlerini biliyordu ve bu olaylardan sorumludur.” 

*Peki Melih Gökçek’in bu adamla ne işi olabilirdi?* 

Devam edeceğiz!

...

**Yazarın ilgili makaleleri aşağıdadır (bozok)*

----------


## bozok

*MOSSAD ile “Glocal” diyalog!*



*Filistin’deki yangından birinci derecede sorumlu olan bir istihbarat kuruluşunun adamları ile diyalog kurmak sadece AKP’nin değil, Türkiye’nin de birlik ve bütünlüğünden bir şeyler eksiltecektir!*

Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in ev sahipliğinde *“The Glocal Forum”* tarafından düzenlenen 5. Glokalizasyon Konferansı, “medeniyetler buluşması” ve “dinlerarası diyalog” ana fikirleri ile tanıtıldı. 

Saadet Partisi Genel Başkanı Recai Kutan, Glokal Forum Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı David Kimche’nin, “İsrail Gizli Servisi MOSSAD’ın ikinci başkanlığına kadar yükselmiş ünlü bir istihbaratçı olduğunu” belirtti… Serdar Kuru da, ASAM’ın Türkiye’ye 3 Mayıs 2006’da davet ettiği Profesör Martin Rudner’in Kanada istihbaratı, CIA, MOSSAD ve İngiliz MI6 servislerine analiz hizmetleri veren bir istihbarat uzmanı olduğunu yazdı… Bu durumda, Ankara’da yapılan iş nedir? MOSSAD ile diyalog değil mi? Demek ki istihbaratçılar artık Türkiye üzerinde aleni çalışıyor!..

MOSSAD’ın eski ikinci başkanı David Kimche de “Türkiye’nin, ılımlı İslam’ın en hayranlık duyulan temsilcisi olduğunu” söyleyerek “Ilımlı İslam” kavramının arkasında kimin bulunduğunu itiraf etmiş oldu!

İsrail uçakları, Filistin’i bombaladığı sıralarda toplantı devam ediyordu ve bazı İsrail şehirlerinin belediye başkanları,* “Türkiyeli” katılımcılara* şehircilik dersleri veriyordu! Aynı saatlerde Irak’taki Amerikan askerlerinden bir grup, sokakta rastladıkları bir Iraklı kadını evine götürüp defalarca tecavüz ettikten sonra kadını ve ailesini öldürdüklerini itiraf ediyordu. “Dinlerarası diyalog”, “Medeniyetler Buluşması” ve “Ilımlı İslam” öyle mi?


3.7.2006 / ARSLAN BULUT / YENİüAğ

(izleforum.com'dan...)

----------


## bozok

*Gökçek'in ajan konuğu David Kimche kimdir?*


*Arslan Bulut*
*4 Temmuz 2006*


Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek'in ev sahipliğinde düzenlenen 5. Glokalizasyon Konferansı, tam bir skandala dönüştü. 

Forumun Başkanı David Kimche'nin dünyaca ünlü bir MOSSAD yetkilisi olması bir tarafa, Türkiye ve İslam dünyası aleyhinde çok önemli eylemleri var.

Lübnan'da İngilizce olarak yayımlanan The Daily Star gazetesinin 04 Ağustos 2004 tarihli sayısında, Kamran Karadağ imzasıyla yayınlanan haberde aynen şöyle deniliyor: 

"Kürt-İsrail temaslarının tarihi iyi belgelenmiştir. 1960'ların ortalarında direk Kürt liderlerle ilişkiler, İsrail'in Orta Doğu adamı, eski MOSSAD yetkilisi David Kimche tarafından kurulmuştur. 1997 yılında Kimche ile yaptığım ve Londra merkezli El Hayat gazetesi tarafından yayımlanan röportajda Kimche, temaslar kurulduğunda, İsrail Başbakanı Levi Eşkol'un Arap dünyasındaki etnik azınlıklarla ilişkiler kurma yönünde 'stratejik karar' aldığını açıkladı. Kimche Kürt lider Mustafa Barzani ile görüştü ve bunun hemen ardından İsrail Kürtlere yardım yollamaya başladı.

O zamanlar Barzani'nin güvenilir yurt dışı bağlantısı olan deneyimli Kürt lider ve ünlü bağımsız politikacı Mahmut Osman, Kimche'yi doğruladı. Fakat Osman, Barzani'nin İsrail ile temaslarının kendisine ABD ile ilişkiler kurmaya yardım edeceğine inandığına dikkat çekti. Barzani, kendi ulusal haklarını elde etmelerine yardım edecek tek gücün ABD olduğuna inanıyordu. Osman'a göre Barzani şahsen Kimche'den Amerikalılarla ilişki kurmak için yardım istedi.

Daha sonraki yıllarda Osman, Amerika ile temas kurmak için tekrar yardım isteyen Barzani'nin, İsrail'e yaptığı gizli gezilerde ona eşlik etti. İsrail'in Kürtlere yardımı, 1974'te Bağdat'la ortaya çıkan düşmanlıktan sonra yeniden başladı. Barzani tekrar Amerikalarla temasa geçmeye çalıştı. İran şahı Muhammed Rıza Pehlevi ile Saddam Hüseyin arasında 1975'te imzalanan Cezayir antlaşmasıyla, herşey Kürtler için bir felaketle sonuçlandı.

Kürdistan'da İsrailliler var mı? Cevap evet. Birçoğu kendilerini Kürt Yahudisi olarak tanımlayan ziyaretçiler. Kendileri veya daha çok aileleri 1950'de İsrail'e göç etmeden önce Kuzey Irak'ta yaşayanlar. Bazılarının hala Irak'ta akrabaları var, diğerleri de atalarının nerdeyse 2000 yıldır yaşadıkları yerleri görmeye gidiyorlar. Bazı Kürtler, İsrailli ziyaretçilerle arkadaş oluyorlar; bunların içinde İsrail'e gelen Kürtler de var. Arap dünyası ister beğensin ister beğenmesin, gerçek olan Kürtler İsrail'i dost olarak görüyor ve İsrail'e ziyaretleri normal bir şey. Kürtler İsraillilere karşı 'alerjik' değil.

Osman, Kürdistan'da çalışan İsraillilerin Batılı, çoğunlukla da Amerikan şirketleri ile beraber olduklarını söylüyor. Birçoğunun çifte vatandaşlığı var. Bazıları Amerikan ordusunda bile asker olabiliyor. Aralarında İsrail istihbarat ajanları var mı? Cevap yine evet. Bu İran, ABD, İngiltere ve Suriye için de aynı." 


*** 

Gazeteci Hasan Cemal, Kudüs'e giderek İzak Rabin ve Weizman ile görüştü. Görüşmede David Kimche'nin de bulunduğu İnternet sitelerinde yazıldı. Hasan Cemal, 9 Eylül 1993 tarihli yazısında "İsrailli bir üst düzey yetkili"ye atfen, "İsrail Kürt devletine karşıdır. Barış suyu projesini geliştirelim. Türk Cumhuriyetleri'nde ortak yatırım yapalım. Stratejik ortak olalım" gibi mesajlar verdi. 

Bu yetkili 1960'lardan beri Barzani ve Talabani'ye silah ve para yardımı yapan, ayrıca Peşmergelere askeri eğitim veren David Kimche idi! 

Kimche, İslami uyanışın önlenmesinde Türkiye ve İsrail'in ortak çıkarı bulunduğunu söylemeyi de ihmal etmedi! 

Devam edeceğiz.

----------


## bozok

*Melih Bey’e hayırlı olsun!*


*Aziz Karaca*
*YENİ MESAJ GZT.* 
*06.07.2006*



*Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek bir Yahudi örgütünden 2006 yılının en başarılı Belediye Başkanı ödülünü almış. Ne diyelim hayırlı olsun!*

İsrail ordusunun Filistinli Müslümanların yaşadıkları şehirleri, kasabaları havadan ve karadan topyekun bombardımana tabi tuttuğu, milletvekillerini ve belediye başkanlarını tutukladığı günlerde Ankara’da, sayın Melih Bey’in ev sahipliğinde ve bir Yahudi örgütünün organizesinde üç günlük bir toplantı yapıldı. Söz konusu örgütün Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı, İsrail devletinin istihbarat örgütü olan MOSSAD’ın eski ikinci adamı.

Bilindiği gibi Melih Gökçek Başkentimizin AKP’li belediye başkanı. İsrail’in resmen devlet terörü estirerek Filistinli Müslümanların hayatlarını cehenneme çevirdiği, yurtlarını, yuvalarını başlarına yıkıp, sokaklarını kan gölüne döndürdüğü günlerde sayın başkanın, Ankara halkının paraları ile bir Yahudi örgütüne ziyafetler çekmesini ve aynı örgütün elinden ödül almasını elbette Ankaralılar bir kenara not etmişlerdir. Biz de buradan bir kez daha bu meselenin altını çiziyoruz.

*Sayın Melih Bey nasıl oluyor ki; Yahudilerden sana ödüller, Filistinli Müslümanlara bombalar, tanklar, toplar, ölümler ve zulümler?*

İsrail, senin din kardeşlerine bir mum ışığını, bir damla suyu, bir nefeslik havayı, bir anlık huzuru çok görürken, hayatlarını zindana çevirmişken, siz onların yetkililerine üç gün boyunca Türk mutfağının en leziz yemeklerinden izzet ve ikramda bulunuyorsunuz? Filistin’deki bombardımanları katliamları, tutuklamaları kıvranarak izleyen, içtiği su boğazında düğümlenip kalan Ankaralıların vergilerinden oluşan büyükşehrin bütçesinden siz onların temsilcilerine ziyafet çekiyorsunuz. Yahudiler kemali afiyetle yemişlerdir, ondan şüphemiz yok, ya siz nasıl yediniz?

Hadi diyelim ev sahibi olmuştunuz bir kere, misafirleri ağırlamazsanız doğru olmazdı. Peki onların elinden ödül alırken, Gazze’deki dehşet ve vahşet manzaraları hiç mi gözünüzün önüne gelmedi? O çocukların, o anaların çığlıkları hiç mi kulaklarında çınlamadı? Dağıtılan Filistin parlamentosunun, tutuklanan vekillerin ve yerel yöneticilerin, bomba yemiş çocukların hatırı için o ödülü reddedemez miydin? Bu kadarcık bir kaşlarını çatma hakkını kullanamaz mıydın? Zulmü alkışlamanın, zalimi sevmenin Türk töresinde olmadığını, olamayacağını gösteremez miydin? 

Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in ev sahipliğinde yapılan ve kendisine bir de ödül takdim edilen söz konusu toplantının mahiyeti nedir ve organizatör Yahudi örgütün başkanı kimdir, hangi vasıflarla muttasıftır? Bütün bu soruların cevapları için Yeni üağ’dan Aslan Bulut’un yazısının bir bölümünü okuyacağız:

“Gökçek’in ajan konuğu David Kimche kimdir? 

Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in ev sahipliğinde düzenlenen 5. Glokalizasyon Konferansı, tam bir skandala dönüştü. 

Forumun Başkanı David Kimche’nin dünyaca ünlü bir MOSSAD yetkilisi olması bir tarafa, Türkiye ve İslam dünyası aleyhinde çok önemli eylemleri var
Lübnan’da İngilizce olarak yayımlanan The Daily Star gazetesinin 04 Ağustos 2004 tarihli sayısında, Kamran Karadağ imzasıyla yayınlanan haberde aynen şöyle deniliyor: 

“Kürt–İsrail temaslarının tarihi iyi belgelenmiştir. 1960’ların ortalarında direk Kürt liderlerle ilişkiler, İsrail’in Orta Doğu adamı, eski MOSSAD yetkilisi David Kimche tarafından kurulmuştur. 1997 yılında Kimche ile yaptığım ve Londra merkezli El Hayat gazetesi tarafından yayımlanan röportajda Kimche, temaslar kurulduğunda, İsrail Başbakanı Levi Eşkol’un Arap dünyasındaki etnik azınlıklarla ilişkiler kurma yönünde ‘stratejik karar’ aldığını açıkladı. Kimche Kürt lider Mustafa Barzani ile görüştü ve bunun hemen ardından İsrail Kürtlere yardım yollamaya başladı.

O zamanlar Barzani’nin güvenilir yurt dışı bağlantısı olan deneyimli Kürt lider ve ünlü bağımsız politikacı Mahmut Osman, Kimche’yi doğruladı. Fakat Osman, Barzani’nin İsrail ile temaslarının kendisine ABD ile ilişkiler kurmaya yardım edeceğine inandığına dikkat çekti. Barzani, kendi ulusal haklarını elde etmelerine yardım edecek tek gücün ABD olduğuna inanıyordu. Osman’a göre Barzani şahsen Kimche’den Amerikalılarla ilişki kurmak için yardım istedi.

Daha sonraki yıllarda Osman, Amerika ile temas kurmak için tekrar yardım isteyen Barzani’nin, İsrail’e yaptığı gizli gezilerde ona eşlik etti. İsrail’in Kürtlere yardımı, 1974’te Bağdat’la ortaya çıkan düşmanlıktan sonra yeniden başladı. Barzani tekrar Amerikalarla temasa geçmeye çalıştı. İran şahı Muhammed Rıza Pehlevi ile Saddam Hüseyin arasında 1975’te imzalanan Cezayir antlaşmasıyla, herşey Kürtler için bir felaketle sonuçlandı.

Kürdistan’da İsrailliler var mı? Cevap evet. Birçoğu kendilerini Kürt Yahudisi olarak tanımlayan ziyaretçiler. Kendileri veya daha çok aileleri 1950’de İsrail’e göç etmeden önce Kuzey Irak’ta yaşayanlar. Bazılarının hala Irak’ta akrabaları var, diğerleri de atalarının nerdeyse 2000 yıldır yaşadıkları yerleri görmeye gidiyorlar. Bazı Kürtler, İsrailli ziyaretçilerle arkadaş oluyorlar; bunların içinde İsrail’e gelen Kürtler de var. Arap dünyası ister beğensin ister beğenmesin, gerçek olan Kürtler İsrail’i dost olarak görüyor ve İsrail’e ziyaretleri normal bir şey. Kürtler İsraillilere karşı ‘alerjik’ değil.

Osman, Kürdistan’da çalışan İsraillilerin Batılı, çoğunlukla da Amerikan şirketleri ile beraber olduklarını söylüyor. Birçoğunun çifte vatandaşlığı var. Bazıları Amerikan ordusunda bile asker olabiliyor. Aralarında İsrail istihbarat ajanları var mı? Cevap yine evet. Bu İran, ABD, İngiltere ve Suriye için de aynı” 

(Yeni üağ, 4 Temmuz,2006). 

...

----------


## bozok

*Bu Yeni Gazete üok Konuşulacak!*



*medyarazzi.com'un haberi*

30.01.2008 üarşamba : 20:40 

*MOSSAD ajanı David Kimche, Tayyip Erdoğan, Cüneyt-Aziz Zapsu ve Aydın Doğan. Bu beşlinin ismini yan yana anmamızı sağlayan bedava gazete Metro şubat’ta yayında*

MOSSAD ajanı David Kimche, Tayyip Erdoğan, Cüneyt-Aziz Zapsu ve Aydın Doğan. Bu beşlinin ismini yan yana anmamızı sağlayan bedava gazete Metro şubat’ta yayında… İşte okuyunca *‘Vay be! Neler oluyor hayatta’* dedirtecek bir kuruluş öyküsü…

Bir yanda MOSSAD ajanı olduğu iddia edilen David Kimche’nin başkanlığını yaptığı Glocal Forum’un sponsoru uluslararası medya grubu Metro International, diğer yanda Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın danışmanı olan Cüneyt Zapsu ve ağabeyi Aziz Zapsu’nun şirketi Azizler Holding. üte taraftaysa Erdoğan’ın yıldızının hiçbir zaman yıldızının barışmadığı Doğan Grubu…

*YİNE AYDIN DOğAN KONTROLüNDE*
Kimilerinin rüyalarında görse bile inanmayacağı bu 5’li, şimdi İstanbul’da günlük basılacak Metro Gazetesi için bir araya geldi. şubat başında hafta içi her gün 250 bin adet basılıp ücretsiz dağıtılacak tabloid Metro Gazetesi ile Erdoğan hükümeti, medyadaki gücünü pekiştirecek. Metro, metro istasyonları başta olmak üzere kentin tüm ana arterlerinde dağıtılacak. Gazete, tahmin edileceği gibi yayınlarıyla hükümetin ve AK Partili yerel yönetimlerin destekçisi olacak. Gittikleri her ülkede var olan medya tekelleriyle uğraşan Metrocular, Türk ortağı Azizler Holding’i gazeteyi Doğan Grubu’nda bastırmaya ikna ederek olası bir engelleme girişimini de önlemiş olacak. Doğan Grubu ise, Metro’yu basarak (Hatta matbaa kapasitesi yetersiz olduğu için bir kısmını başka bir gazetenin matbaasında taşeron olarak bastırarak) en azından böylesine agresif ve tehlikeli bir gazeteyi kendi kontrolü altında tutmuş olacak.

*DüNYANIN İKİNCİ BüYüK YAYIN ORGANI*
Modern Times Group’a (MTG) bağlı Metro International, halen günde 15 milyon, haftada 33 milyon okuyucusu olan, 17 dilde, 18 ülkede, 81 büyük kentte basılıp özellikle toplu taşıma araçları istasyonlarında ücretsiz dağıtılıyor.

Metro’nun çıkış hikayesi ise oldukça ilginç… Stockholm metrosundan çıkan ve bir örümcek ağı gibi yerküreyi saran bu gazetenin üç kurucusu eski birer Mao’cu. Pelle Anderson, Robert Braunerhielm ve Monica Lindstedt. Bu üç kafadar, “Gazete satışlarından edinilen gelir dağıtım masraflarını karşılıyor. Biz o masrafı en aza düşürüp aldığımız ilanlarla gazeteleri bedava dağıtsak olmaz mı?” diye kafa yoruyorlar. Bu müthiş fikirle birlikte soluğu sermaye için Modern Times Group’un yöneticisinin yanında alırlar. O toplantıda bugün Stockholm Borsası ve New York Nasdaq'da hisseleri satılan bir dev bir imparatorluğun temelleri atılmış.

*‘REKLAM PASTASINI GENİşLETTİK’*
Metro’nun fikir babası ve şu anda Profilo Alışveriş Merkezi’nin karşısındaki binada Metro’nun İstanbul versiyonunun hazırlıklarının başında olan Anderson, "Biz okur yelpazesini genişlettik. Kadınlar, gençler, yabancı işçiler... O güne dek para verip gazete almayan insanlar okur piyasasına girdi. Reklam pastası da genişledi. Reklam ücretlerimiz paralı gazetelerden daha düşük çünkü" diye savunuyor ücretsiz gazete olgusunu… Metro girişlerinde bedava dağıtılan gazetenin başarısının ardındaki üç unsur şunlar: Dağıtımı metro ağıyla çözmek, üretim giderlerini düşük düzeyde tutmak ve gazeteciliği yalın haberciliğe indirgemek.

*GAZETE EMEKüİLERİNİ ZOR GüNLER BEKLİYOR*
Son yıllarda sık sık Dünya Gazete Sahipleri Birliği’nin (WAN) toplantılarında ‘paralı gazetelerin kuyusunu kazmak’la eleştirilen ücretsiz gazeteler, gazete sahiplerinin yanı sıra gazeteci birliklerinin de tepkisini alıyor. Maliyeti en aza indirgemek için ‘sineğin yağını çıkartan’ ve çok az gazeteci kadrosuyla çalışan ücretsiz dağıtılan gazeteler yüzünden Türkiye’de de gazetecileri zor günler bekliyor. üünkü, maliyetlerini azaltmak isteyen diğer basın yayın organları da emekçi kadrolarını olabildiğince azaltıp Metro ile eşit koşullarda yarışmak isteyecek.

*GAZETECİLER BİLE SABAHLARI üNCE METRO OKUYORMUş* 
Gittikleri her ülkenin en iddialı yayın organlarından birine dönüşen Metro gazetelerini muhabirinden yazar-çizeri ve reklamcısına kadar sadece 30-35 kişilik bir ekip çıkartıyor. En ileri internet olanaklarıyla hazırlanan gazetede bürokratik karar süreçleri budanmış. Haberi ve sayfayı tıpkı TV’lerde olduğu gibi her gazeteci kendisi yapıyor. Metro’nun misyonu; haberleri en kısa, kesin öz biçimde, profesyonel ve çekici bir mizanpajla okura iletmek. Metro yöneticileri iftiharla anlatıyor: “Gündemi hap gibi almak isteyen gazeteciler bile sabahları ilk iş Metro okuduklarını itiraf ediyorlar”.


*TüRKİYE TEMSİLCİSİ SİLAH TüCCARI TİNAR’DI* 
Metro’nun yayıncısı Metro International’ın (MI) yöneticileri, uzun süredir İstanbul’a gelmeyi planlıyorlardı. Ancak bugüne kadar ortak olacak yerli sermaye bulmakta zorluk çekmişlerdi. Hatta Türkiye’de kendilerine yerli ortak bulmak için Ertaç Tinar’ı resmi temsilcileri olarak atamışlardı ve her ay düzenli maaş ödeyip ondan rapor alıyorlardı. Peki kimdi Ertaç Tinar? 2005’te hayatını kaybettiğinde yakınları sahip çıkmadığı için neredeyse kimsesizler mezarlığına gömülecekti Tinar’ın cenazesi. Oysa bu tarihten çok değil 10-12 yıl önce Türkiye’nin en çok konuşulan ismiydi. Karanlık ilişkilerin ortaya saçıldığı Susurluk'taki kazada Sedat Bucak, Abdullah üatlı, Hüseyin Kocadağ ve Gonca Us'un bulunduğu otomobilden çıkan silah ve susturucuların kaynağı araştırıldığında ortaya çıkan tablo ilginçti. Kendi şirketi Hospro üzerinden ithal ettiği silahları Emniyet’e hibe etmiş gibi gösteren Ertaç Tinar’ın, Emniyet’te kaydı bile olmayan bu silahların parasını örtülü ödenekten aldığı iddia edilmişti.


*BATMAN’DAKİ KAYIP SİLAHLARDA DA AYNI İSİM*
Tinar, şubat 1999'da ise Londra merkezli Comotone Limited adında yeni bir şirket kurarak, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü'ne ‘ilan verilmeden bütçe dışı yapılan alımlar’ kapsamında satış yapmak istedi. İsrail ve MOSSAD’la ilişkileri bilinen Ertaç Tinar’ın adı en son Batman’daki kayıp silahlar olayına karışmıştı. Emniyet’teki kayıp silahlarla ilgili soruşturma yapan müfettişler, Batman Valiliği’nce alınan silahlarla ilgili önemli bilgilere ulaştı. ANASOL-D Hükümeti döneminde başlatılan soruşturmada, valiliğin silah alımlarını, adı Susurluk soruşturmalarında ortaya çıkan Hospro şirketi üzerinden yaptığını belirledi.


*BAşKANI MOSSAD AJANI DAVID KIMCHE*
şimdi de gelelim Glocal Forum’a… Nedir Glocal Forum. GLOCAL (Global-Local yani küresel ve yerel). Merkezi Roma’da olanGlocal Forum, belediyelerin yanı sıra sivil toplum örgütleri, özel sektör temsilcileri, akademisyenler, sanatçılar, spor liderleri ve yerel vatandaşları da aynı çatı altında toplayarak uluslararası işbirliğine ulaşmaya çalışan, kar amacı gütmeyen bir organizasyon olarak tanıtılıyor. Hemen belirtelim ki bu Metro gazetelerinin yayıncısı Metro International ile Glocal Gorum’un kurucusu da aynı kişi. Glocal Forum gibi hem global hem de yerel olma iddiasındaki Metro gazetelerinin yanı sıra bugün 60 milyonun üzerinde seyirciye ulaştığı 50’den fazla televizyon kanalı var MTG’nin. Ve televizyonlarında Glocal Forum faaliyetlerine büyük yer ayırıyor, organizasyonlarını naklen yayınlıyor.


*GLOCAL FORUM DüNYAYA HüKMEDİYOR*
David Kimche üzerinden istihbarat dünyasıyla sağlam bağı olan Glocal Forum, kurumsal ortaklarıyla da büyük güce sahip. Bu şirketlere yakından bakınca, Glocal Forum’un nasıl bir güce hükmettiği görülüyor. Glocal Forum’un yönetim kurulunda ilginç isimler yer alıyor. Modern Times Group (MTG) Başkanı ve Genel Müdürü Hans Holger Albrecht, Millicom International Cellular S.A Başkanı ve Genel Müdürü Marc Beuls, Tele2 yönetim kurulu üyesi Jean Luis Constanza, Sınır Tanımayan Gazeteciler ve Uluslar arası Kriz Grubu üyesi Christine Ockrent ve Metro International Genel Müdürü Pele Törnberg en dikkat çekici isimler.


*DüNYA DEVLERİ SPONSORU*
Glocal Forum’un küresel ve bölgesel ortaklık içinde olduğu diğer dev şirket ve kurumlardan bazıları şunlar: Starbucks, Oracle, Cisco Systems, Gallup, Kraft, Philip Morris gibi şirketlerin sahibi Altria, American Airlines, Agricultural Development Trust of the Peres Center For Peace (Simon Peres Barış Merkezi Tarım Geliştirme Vakfı), Angelini ( Proctor and Gamble ile ortak, hayvan ve insanlar için ilaç üreten bir firma) Biodiversity and Environmental Research Center (İsrail merkezli Eko-çeşitlilik ve üevre Araştırma Merkezi), Lukoil (Rus petrol şirketi), Amerikan Marriot Otelleri, İtalyan Kızıhaçı, Santa Clara Katolik Cizvit üniversitesi, Telecom Itaila ve Microsoft.


*GüRTUNA VE TOPBAş İSTEMEDİ GüKüEK EV SAHİPLİğİ YAPTI*
The Glocal Forum, düzenli olarak dünyanın çeşitli ülkelerinde toplantılar yapıyor. Hatta vefat edene kadar Metro’nun Türkiye temsilcisi olan silah tüccarı Ertaç Tinar, İstanbul’da toplantı yapabilmek için hem Ali Müfit Gürtuna hem de Kadir Topbaş’ın kapısını sık sık aşındırdı ancak sonuç alamadı. Ne ilginçtir ki Glocal Forum’culara ev sahipliği yapmak yine bir başka AK Partili belediye başkanı Melih Gökçek’e kısmet oldu. 30 Haziran-3 Temmuz 2006 arasında Ankara Sheraton Otel’de yapılan konferansa Papa’nın sağ kolu Kardinal Walter Kasper, Yahudi Konseyi Başkanı Hahambaşı Israel Singer de katıldı. İsrail Cumhurbaşkanı Simon Peres de Glocal Forum’un düzenli katılımcıları arasında.

Gökçek’in ev sahipliğindeki ‘Medeniyetlerin Buluşması’ konulu 5. Glokalizasyon Konferansı’nın sürpriz bir katılımcısı daha vardı: Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan. Erdoğan, Glocal Froum için düzenlenen resepsiyonda İsrail’in kötü şöhretli istihbaratçısı David Kimche ve Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek ile bir araya gelmişti. Bu arada bir not daha: Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in oğlu Osman Gökçek, Glocal Forum’un gençlik parlamentosuna üye iki Türkten biri.

...

----------


## bozok

*Gökçek'in bağlı olduğu küresel bir hükümet mi var?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/01/2009*



Ertuğrul üzkök’ün *“Melih Gökçek bu kudretini nereden alıyor?”* sorusunu cevaplandırmaya çalışırken, MOSSAD’ın eski ikinci başkanı David Kimche ile ilişkilerini anlatıyorduk. 

*6 Temmuz 2006 tarihli yazımızdan*: 

David Kimche’nin organize ettiği Glokal Forum bir istihbarat ağıdır. 
Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in ev sahipliğinde ve eski MOSSAD ikinci başkanı David Kimche’nin yönettiği “The Glocal Forum” tarafından düzenlenen 5. Glokalizasyon Konferansı’na katılanlar arasında Dünya Yahudi Kongresi Politika Konseyi Başkanı Haham İsrael Singer, Roma Pontifik üniversitesi İlahiyat Profesörü ve dinlerarası diyalog projesinin uygulayıcılarından Benedetto Zacehiroli, Washington D.C. Belediye Başkanı Anthony Williams,* “Gelecek Biziz Programı”* Koordinatörü Benedetta Alfieri, Lefkoşa Rum Kesimi Belediye Başkanı Mikhaelis Zampelas (temsilci gönderdi), İsrail’in Rosh Ha’ayin Belediyesi Başkanı Moshe Sinai de bulunuyordu. 

*Anthony Williams, niyetlerini net olarak açıkladı:* 

*“-Yerel yönetimler olarak bir ağ oluşturmalı ve iyi bir işbirliği yapmalıyız!”* 

Benedetta Alfieri de şehirler arasında da bir ortaklık kurmayı amaçladıklarını belirtti. Alfieri, programın Birleşmiş Milletler ve Dünya Bankası tarafından desteklendiğini söyledi. 

Yayımlanan *Ankara Bildirgesi*’nde,* “Ortadoğu’da medeniyetlerarası bir merkezin kurulma imkanını araştırmak, Glokal Forum’un bir şubesiyle işbirliği halinde Ankara’da çok kültürlülük merkezi kurarak pek çok kentteki çok kültürlülük ifadelerini desteklemek.*

*Belediye başkanları ile sivil toplum arasındaki işbirliğinin rolü artırılarak uluslararası ilişkilerde ademi merkeziyetçiliği (başkentten kopuşu) güçlendirmek, ‘Yerel Medya’ ifadesini ve onların arasındaki bağlantıları güçlendirecek bir glokal medya merkezi kurmak”* gibi kararlar açıklandı. 

* * *

Kurulan ağın, gençlik programları ve *KOSGEB vasıtasıyla*, bütün Anadolu’nun kılcal damarlarına yayılmaya başladığını da öğrendik. Küçük ve Orta ülçekli Sanayi Geliştirme ve Destekleme İdaresi, yakın zamana kadar küçük bir bütçeyle fakat idealist kadrolarla çalışıyordu. *şimdi hükümet bu idareyi Glocal Forum’un emrine vermiş durumda!* 

Bunu *KOSGEB’in “Glokalizasyon (globalleşme+yerelleşme)” başlıklı raporu*ndan anlıyoruz. 

Raporda, şu ifadeler kullanılıyor: 

“Glokalizasyon politikası, şehirden-şehire yaklaşımı öngörür. 

KOBİ’ler ilk etapta dış kaynaklar arayacaktır. 

Küresel ortamda yerel, ulusal ve küresel hükümetin tüm katmanlarıyla açık bir diyalog ve koordinasyon ortamının geliştirilmesi gereklidir. 

Glokalizasyonun hedefi; globalizasyonun reforme edilmesi, sorumluluğun dağıtılması, yani merkezi olmaması ve şehirlerin birbirleriyle iletişiminin sağlanmasıdır.” 


* * *

KOSGEB’in raporunda* “yerel hükümet”, “küresel hükümet”* diyorlar! 
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ne zaman yerel hükümetlere bölündü, ne zaman küresel bir hükümete bağlandı? 

Bu proje, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin egemenliğini küresel hükümet dedikleri güç merkezine devretmek demektir. 

Globalleşme ile lokalleşmeyi birleştiren bir kavram olarak üretildi glokalleşme! Yani hem bağlı bulunduğunuz milli merkezden kopuyor hem de küresel bir ağın ve hatta küresel hükümetin parçası oluyorsunuz! Türkiye açısından bakarsanız, Ankara’dan koparak Washington, Londra ve Kudüs üçgeninde üretilen yeni dünya düzeninin parçası oluyorsunuz.* ünce siyasi kıbleniz değişiyor, dinlerarası diyalog projesiyle de dini kıbleniz değişecektir!* 

şimdi Melih Gökçek’in glokalleşme toplantısı ile Ankara’yı nereye bağlamak istediğini ve bu ilişkilerini başka hangi alanlarda kullandığını sormak gerekmez mi? 


...

----------


## bozok

*Gökçek’in adaylığı Siyonist Glocal Forum’un kıyağı mı?*


*Mehmet AKBAş* 
*etikhaber.com*
*23.03.2009*


Kendine görev alanı olarak global kaynak ve girişimler ile yerel oyuncuları bir araya getirmeyi seçmiş bir STK. 

şöyle tanımlamış* "mission"*unu

(http://www.glocalforum.org/default.php?id=74&lng=en), Global ve local dengeyi muhafaza etmek, bu amaçla projeler geliştirmek, bu projeler için bağlantılar yaratmak ve* "network"*u genişletmek...

Her şey,dünyayı daha barışcıl ve dengeli bir hale getirmek içinmiş...

*"Global"* ve *"local"*dan yola çıkarak kendisine* "The Glocal Forum"* ismini seçen bu hayırsever kuruluş tıpkı bezerleri gibi Türkiye'yi es geçmemiş, Türkiye'deki en önemli partneri ise kamuoyunun ziyadesiyle aşina olduğu bir isim; İ. Melih Gökçek...


Gökçek ailesi, Glocal Forum'un portföyündeki ünlülerden. *"Ne var ki bunda?"* diyesi olanlardansanız, Glocal Forum'un kapısından içeri girelim...

Glocal Forum, İtalya merkezli bir kuruluş.Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı ise David Kimche. 

*Forum, dünyanın en "seçkin" Siyonistlerini çatısı altında toplamış.* Kimler yok ki?... 

Glocal Forum Başkanı MOSSAD'ın en önemli isimlerinden Uri Savir. Dünya Yahudi Kongresi Siyasi Meclisi Başkanı Hahambaşı İsrail SINGER, vs...

Tıpkı Soros gibi kendini dünya barışına *"hizmet"*e adayan Kimche'nin STK lideri özelliği yanında bir de devlet adamlığı yönü var. İsviçreli bir Yahudi olan Kimche, MOSSAD'ın ikinci başkanlığına kadar tırmanmış parlak bir *"bürokrat"...*

Kimche MOSSAD yıllarında *"kendisine bağlı"* bir finans yapılanması ve örgütlenme içine girdiği için MOSSAD'dan uzaklaştırılır. Kimche, zamanın MOSSAD Başkanı tarafından MOSSAD'ı ele geçirmeye teşebbüsle suçlanmıştı.

Kimche'nin tüm bu *"teşkilatçı"* kabiliyetlerinin yanında dikkat çeken bir diğer hususiyeti Türk ve Kürt bölgelerine karşı ilgisidir. üyle ki, Barzani'nin *"özgürlük"* savaşına destek vermiş, Kürt grupların eğitiminde bizzat rol almıştı.

Uzun yıllar süren yoğun istihbarat faaliyetleri ile yorulan Kimche, Ortadoğu coğrafyasında ve MOSSAD çatısı altında edindiği tecrübelerini ahır ömründe barış, sevgi, dostluk ve dinlerarası diyalog ile daha barışçıl ve *"dengeli"* bir dünya kurma amacına hasretti.

Kimche'nin başında bulunduğu Glocal Forum,yukarıda zikrettiğimiz alanlarda politikalar geliştirerek *"Glocalizasyon"* çalışmaları yapmaktadır. 

Hazret, Globalizasyoncularla yöntem olarak ayrılmakta. Globalizasyon yöntem olarak* "tümdengelim"*i seçerken Glocalizasyon *"tümevarım"*ı seçmiş.

Peki Gökçek ile Glocal Forum ve Kimche'nin alakası ne?

Kimche, 2005 yılında Ankara'ya gelerek Belediyesi Başkanı Melih Gökçek'le bir toplantı yapmış, akabinde *Gökçek'in "özel istekleri" üzerine* görüşmüştü.

Kamuoyu, *"bu ziyaret neyin nesidir?"* derken Ankara The Glocal Forum'un Gelenekselleştirdiği 5. Glocalizasyon Forumunun 2006 yılı için ev sahibi oluverdi. İlk üç toplantı'nın Forum'un merkezi Roma'da, dördüncünün Newyork'ta yapıldığını kaydedersek Forum için Türkiye'nin anlamı daha da belirginleşir.

Forum AKP için o kadar önemli idi ki, Başbakan Erdoğan Forum'un açılış kurdelasını elleri ile keserek, kendisinin *"medeniyetler ittifakının eşbaşkanı"* olduğunu hatırlatan bir konuşma yaptı.

Forum, F-Tipi Diyalogcularla, Neo İslamcı ve Ultra Liberalleri bir araya getirmiş, muhafazakar kesimler toplantıyı *"Siyonizme Destek"* olarak nitelendirmişlerdi...

Forum *"Görüşmelerde, taraflar arasındaki farklılıkların ortak yönleri olduğu sonucuna varıldığı kaydedilerek "Ancak esasında kültürel olsun, siyasi olsun farklılıklar meşrudur, saygı duyulmalıdır ve barışçıl bir şekilde bir arada yaşam yolunu açan çok kültürlülük mozaiğinin bir parçası olarak görülmelidir"* temennilerini içeren bir sonuç bildirisi yayınlayarak sona erdi.

Forum'un sonuç bildirisi o günlerde TRT* "şeş"*i, AKP'nin Güneydoğu açılımının ipuçlarını veriyordu.

Sonuç bildirgesindeki* "çok kültürlülük ve mozaik"* nitelemelerine alkış tutan *"çakma" Keçiörenli* İ. Melih'in siyasi çizgisinin aslında* "ne"* olduğunu gözler önüne seriyor.

Anlaşılan o ki, Karayalçın'la uzlaştığı tek nokta* "yolsuzluk"*taki istikrardan ibaret değil, Güneydoğu meselesine bakış da bu uzlaşı noktalarından biri...

Gökçek'in onur konuğu Forum'un çok kültürlülüğe hizmeti basit bir forum düzenlemekten ibaret değil. Diyarbakır'da bedava dağıtılan Metro Gazetesi de Glocal Forum'a ait. 

The Glocal Forum ile ilişki sadece İ. Melih ile sınırlı değil, Gökçekler ailecek Forum'a karşı ilgili. Oğul Osman Gökçek Glocal Gençlik Parlamentosunun iki Türk üyesinden biri. Tesadüf bu ya, Gökçek'in *"Türkiye Gençlik Federasyonu"*nun kuruluşu ile Glocal Gençlik Parlamentosu'nun ilk toplantısı aynı yılda yapılmış.

Tüm bunları alt alta koyup topladığımızda, İ. Melih'in Karayalçın'a *"bölücü"* suçlamasında bulunmasındaki tutarlılığını ve *"ülkücü"* tabandan oy istemedeki* "utanmazlığı"*nı daha da anlaşılır bulmaktayız.

Siyonistlerin insanları aldatmadaki "uzmanlığı" Gökçek'e de sirayet etmiş. Ama, taklitle ancak buraya kadar gelinebiliyor.

Netice-i kelam...

Ertuğrul üzkök köşesinde* "yahu bu Gökçek'i kimse istemiyor, Tayip istemiyor ama adam yine aday yapılıyor"* şaşkınlığının cevabı iki aşamalı bir *"çözümleme"* ile bulunabilir.

*Birinci aşama* Gökçek - Glocal Forum ilişkisini iyi yorumlamaktan...

*İkinci aşama* ise, Tayyip Erdoğan'a Yahudiler tarafından verilen *"üstün hizmet nişanı"*nın sırrına vakıf olmaktan geçiyor...

Ve şeytanın avukatlığını yapıp alınan nişanlar ve dost olunan forumlar arasında* "illiyet"* bağı kurup* "acaba bu adaylık bir kıyak mı?", "Hatırlı dostlar devrede mi?"* sorularını sorarak cevabı netleştirebiliriz...

Eskilerin dediği gibi *"şüphe, bilimin kaynağıdır"...*

Eee, tüm bu karanlık dehliz ve şüphelere rağme Gökçek'e oy vermekte ısrarlıysanız ne diyelim verin efendim, neticede;
"ülke Senin, Karar Senin!"... 

...

----------

